# Model 3 on display in Atlanta this weekend



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta...-debut-this-weekend.html?ana=yahoo&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

I can’t wait for the Cincinnati showroom to get one. Too bad Atlanta is too far away.


----------

